# New vacation option [HHI Home for DC Points Use]



## GregT (Feb 22, 2016)

Email just arrived...copying from iPhone I hope this works!

Discover a New Place to Call Home on Hilton Head Island

For Owners seeking another option for hosting family and friends on vacation, we’re proud to announce a new opportunity on Hilton Head Island and yet another exciting way to use Vacation Club Points! 

Chosen especially to accommodate big groups and even bigger vacation dreams, this 4,200-square-foot home on Hilton Head Island is the perfect place to connect with your loved ones. It features 5 bedrooms and 4.5 bathrooms - plus a variety of quality finishes and luxurious amenities, including:

Gourmet kitchen with stainless steel appliances
Hardwood and tile floors
Stone fireplace
Private pool with hot tub
2-car garage
And more
During your stay at this vacation home in Forest Beach, you can walk to the beach or to Coligny Plaza and explore more than 60 shops and restaurants, play a round of golf on one of the island’s many courses or stroll along miles of sandy shores. 

This new offering is the latest addition to the Explorer Collection and is first being introduced to Chairman's Club Owners.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah.  Sounds nice.  Don't think that'll be on my, ehem, lowly weeks owner platter anytime soon!

;>


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 22, 2016)

Interesting, I know this has been talked about in the past. But why not have options available in places where they don't already have a tonne of timeshare properties? I suppose it will be good for those with a lot of points that want to do a big reunion trip, but I wonder if the points for two or three units in another HHI property will be cheaper than this?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 22, 2016)

I wonder what the address is ... a few weeks ago a TUGger told me s/he'd heard that MVW purchased a home on HHI for DC Points usage but the home was supposedly near SurfWatch and the folks booking it would be able to use SW amenities.  I don't know where "Forest Park" is on the island but SW definitely isn't within walking distance of Coligny Circle ...

Email linked to this page.

I'll be calling tomorrow to find out Points requirements.  It's on the Explorer Collection page of the website already but says only, "Weekly occupancy starting at 3,600 Vacation Club Points."


----------



## DannyMc (Feb 22, 2016)

*Forest Beach*



SueDonJ said:


> I wonder what the address is ... a few weeks ago a TUGger told me s/he'd heard that MVW purchased a home on HHI for DC Points usage but the home was supposedly near SurfWatch.  I don't know where "Forest Park" is on the island but SW definitely isn't within walking distance of Coligny Circle ...
> 
> Email linked to this page.
> 
> I'll be calling tomorrow to find out Points requirements.



The email indicated it was in "Forest BEACH", which is probably North Forest Beach that is near Coligny.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 22, 2016)

DannyMc said:


> The email indicated it was in "Forest BEACH", which is probably North Forest Beach that is near Coligny.



It's the linked page that says Forest Park.  Could be that's a community within Forest Beach or could be that's a mistake.  Either way it seems this is closer to Grande Ocean and Monarch than to any of the other HHI resorts.


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 22, 2016)

*New Home option in HHI*

I receive the email too, tonight.  This is a great new option.  The Forest Beach area is near Grande Ocean, convenient location near great beaches and Coligny Plaza.  As owners at Grande Ocean, we could use our day pass privileges to use the facilities there.
I am planning on calling tomorrow to find out the point usage and availability for later in the summer.  Houses like this in HH would rent for between $2,500-$3,500 week. 
I'm glad to see Marriott is finally rolling out some new options for MVC owners.  We have already reserved a few nights at the new VC in South Beach!  More options and more ways to vacation!  
Brian


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 23, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I'll be calling tomorrow to find out Points requirements.  It's on the Explorer Collection page of the website already but says only, "Weekly occupancy starting at 3,600 Vacation Club Points."





Luvtoride said:


> Houses like this in HH would rent for between $2,500-$3,500 week.



With the cheapest winter weeks at Grande Ocean going for about 22% of the highest summer weeks, could we see weekly point needs for peak summer time in the 16,000 point range for this house?  

If Luvtoride's cash rental estimate is correct, I'm betting this is going to be like most of the Explorer collection options, not a great value....unless of course you have points to burn.


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 23, 2016)

*HH House Points required*



Fasttr said:


> With the cheapest winter weeks at Grande Ocean going for about 22% of the highest summer weeks, could we see weekly point needs for peak summer time in the 16,000 point range for this house?
> 
> If Luvtoride's cash rental estimate is correct, I'm betting this is going to be like most of the Explorer collection options, not a great value....unless of course you have points to burn.



I just spoke to Marriott VC about the HH house.  It is available to book now and Fasttr wasn't too far wrong on the peak season points.  For the high summer season weeks (I asked starting July 1) it 12,750 points for the week (weekly rentals only).  It stays at this level until the week of Aug 19th when it drops to 7,300 points through most of October.  The week of Oct 28th it drops again to 5,500 points and in January it is at the lowest rate of 3,600 points.  We would definitely consider booking this house at the 7,300 point level for late August, as that's the usual time we vacation at HH. 
Looked at another way, dividing this cost split between 4 or 5 couples would come out to 1,500-1,800 points per couple for the week. 
Really not a bad deal to rent a great house in HH!
I didn't book it yet, but will check to see which of our friends or family would be available later in the summer to join us.


----------



## NTP66 (Feb 23, 2016)

I found the house using my Google Earth skills, then looked it up on Zillow: http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/28-Pelican-St-Hilton-Head-Island-SC-29928/68827798_zpid/

Edit: I actually don't care much for the house, even less for the location.


----------



## GreenTea (Feb 23, 2016)

You can bike to Coligney Circle from there, so not a bad location, distance wise.  Being outside a plantation definitely means you have less control of what adjacent homes might look like.  

It is not convenient to use the amenities at Grande Ocean nor Surfwatch.


----------



## GregT (Feb 23, 2016)

It's certainly an interesting option -- and I would love to have a family reunion at a place like this.   I hope Marriott expands this concept to other locations too and that we see these homes in ski and beach spots.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 23, 2016)

Luvtoride said:


> I just spoke to Marriott VC about the HH house.  It is available to book now and Fasttr wasn't too far wrong on the peak season points.  For the high summer season weeks (I asked starting July 1) it 12,750 points for the week (weekly rentals only).  It stays at this level until the week of Aug 19th when it drops to 7,300 points through most of October.  The week of Oct 28th it drops again to 5,500 points and in January it is at the lowest rate of 3,600 points.  We would definitely consider booking this house at the 7,300 point level for late August, as that's the usual time we vacation at HH.
> Looked at another way, dividing this cost split between 4 or 5 couples would come out to 1,500-1,800 points per couple for the week.
> Really not a bad deal to rent a great house in HH!
> I didn't book it yet, but will check to see which of our friends or family would be available later in the summer to join us.



There is a rental at 30 Pelican which must be right next door (perhaps a little bigger, but seemingly not at nicely finished as the MVC house) that is listed for $4061 all-in for the week of August 20-27, so if that is more in line with the actual house rental values in that specific area, then your 7,300 points at that time of the year is not all that bad.


----------



## lweverett (Feb 23, 2016)

Am I wrong, or would not the maintenance fee on 12,700 points be about $6,300.00?  I would bet that you could rent just about anything not directly ocean front for that.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> I found the house using my Google Earth skills, then looked it up on Zillow: http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/28-Pelican-St-Hilton-Head-Island-SC-29928/68827798_zpid/
> 
> Edit: I actually don't care much for the house, even less for the location.



Can you use your sleuthing skills to find the owner of record?  It would be interesting to know whether MVW owns it outright or if they have some kind of long-term lease arrangement.  Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2016)

Luvtoride said:


> I just spoke to Marriott VC about the HH house.  It is available to book now and Fasttr wasn't too far wrong on the peak season points.  For the high summer season weeks (I asked starting July 1) it 12,750 points for the week (weekly rentals only).  It stays at this level until the week of Aug 19th when it drops to 7,300 points through most of October.  The week of Oct 28th it drops again to 5,500 points and in January it is at the lowest rate of 3,600 points.  We would definitely consider booking this house at the 7,300 point level for late August, as that's the usual time we vacation at HH.
> Looked at another way, dividing this cost split between 4 or 5 couples would come out to 1,500-1,800 points per couple for the week.
> Really not a bad deal to rent a great house in HH!
> I didn't book it yet, but will check to see which of our friends or family would be available later in the summer to join us.





dioxide45 said:


> Interesting, I know this has been talked about in the past. But why not have options available in places where they don't already have a tonne of timeshare properties? I suppose it will be good for those with a lot of points that want to do a big reunion trip, but I wonder if the points for two or three units in another HHI property will be cheaper than this?



A 3BR SurfWatch gardenview unit goes for 5,000 DC Points in July, so yes it would be cheaper to go that route.

We've had a few family trips when a crew has rented the vacation homes around the corner from SW and those have been a blast!  Now that we have a home on the island we won't be booking our home Weeks as often.  This gives us the option of electing DC Points for our Weeks and putting the overflow of family trips in something closer to our home than SW or Barony.  It wouldn't be cost-effective on a regular basis but will work for occasional trips.

(Sometimes I wonder if MVW is in my head and planning for the exact situations that I need.  It sounds ridiculous but there haven't been many DC-related options that don't fit right in with the ways we'd like our Marriott ownership to work.)


----------



## NTP66 (Feb 23, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Can you use your sleuthing skills to find the owner of record?  It would be interesting to know whether MVW owns it outright or if they have some kind of long-term lease arrangement.  Thanks!



Marriott is, in fact, leasing the house from the current owners: http://rodweb.bcgov.net/nvtest/details_popup.asp?doc_id=7878760&pg_count=3&pg_num=1


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> Marriott is, in fact, leasing the house from the current owners: http://rodweb.bcgov.net/nvtest/details_popup.asp?doc_id=7878760&pg_count=3&pg_num=1



Interesting that it's only a one-year lease, 3/26/16-3/25/17, but then again what's recorded is "not a complete summary of the Lease" so maybe the master lease allows for an extended term with annual auto-renewals.

If I used the Search function correctly then this is the only lease arrangement Marriott's entered into with any HHI property owners.  I wonder how the connection was made between them, if Marriott reached out to Hilton Head Vacations, Inc or if it was the other way around.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## GregT (Feb 23, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> Marriott is, in fact, leasing the house from the current owners: http://rodweb.bcgov.net/nvtest/details_popup.asp?doc_id=7878760&pg_count=3&pg_num=1



That's very interesting -- perhaps they are experimenting to see if this is popular before committing to a purchase?   I'd think if they were going to buy it, they would just buy it outright.   Could it be more complicated to buy it?  I wouldn't think so, since it's deeded real estate.  Very strange, I appreciate your finding this.

Best,

Greg


----------



## NTP66 (Feb 23, 2016)

GregT said:


> That's very interesting -- perhaps they are experimenting to see if this is popular before committing to a purchase?



This was my first thought, as well. It would make sense for Marriott to gauge the interest, especially since they already have so many incredibly popular timeshare resorts in Hilton Head.


----------



## GreenTea (Feb 23, 2016)

Here is a nearby home rental....$8K isn in July http://www.vacationcompany.com/hilton-head-rentals/properties/27-pelican-forest-beach/


----------



## jme (Feb 23, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> This was my first thought, as well. It would make sense for Marriott to gauge the interest, especially since they already have so many incredibly popular timeshare resorts in Hilton Head.



I gauge the interest by what the history already is in Hilton Head, and it's immensely popular and becoming quite difficult to get anything in the summer. The shoulder seasons are becoming increasingly more difficult too because that time is the only thing that seems to come open for those who can't get in other times, not to mention the best temps occur then anyway. Occupancy rates at Hh resorts are as high as anywhere in their system, and note that there are 8 timeshare properties on HH Island. GO occupancy is perennially at the top. 

I think homes at HH would be fantastic acquisitions.  Location is important though, and access to facilities is a big plus if possible.


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 23, 2016)

*Not all MF are equal*



lweverett said:


> Am I wrong, or would not the maintenance fee on 12,700 points be about $6,300.00?  I would bet that you could rent just about anything not directly ocean front for that.



Not all of our points are purchased DC trust points.  In fact most of our points are from enrolling our weeks in the DC points program.  Maintainence fees for our properties are much less than .50/ pt than Trust points MF.  I own both Trust points and converted points but haven't done a full average point MF analysis (but I probably should since they have all been paid in the last 3 months).  

Brian


----------



## NTP66 (Feb 23, 2016)

jme said:


> I gauge the interest by what the history already is in Hilton Head, and it's immensely popular and becoming quite difficult to get anything in the summer. The shoulder seasons are becoming increasingly more difficult too because that time is the only thing that seems to come open for those who can't get in other times, not to mention the best temps occur then anyway. Occupancy rates at Hh resorts are as high as anywhere in their system, and note that there are 8 timeshare properties on HH Island. GO occupancy is perennially at the top.
> 
> I think homes at HH would be fantastic acquisitions.  Location is important though, and access to facilities is a big plus if possible.



I'm not saying that they won't be good acquisitions, but I'm curious to see how it works out. I have no idea how many people could or would throw nearly 13k DC points for a week's rental here in summer, but I'm sure that market is considerably smaller than anyone looking for any other type of unit at their other properties.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 23, 2016)

Luvtoride said:


> Not all of our points are purchased DC trust points.  In fact most of our points are from enrolling our weeks in the DC points program.  Maintainence fees for our properties are much less than .50/ pt than Trust points MF.  I own both Trust points and converted points but haven't done a full average point MF analysis (but I probably should since they have all been paid in the last 3 months).
> 
> Brian


I would love to see this. Maybe Dioxide can combine his points chart and MF chart to get the per point cost?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2016)

davidvel said:


> I would love to see this. Maybe Dioxide can combine his points chart and MF chart to get the per point cost?



There was a thread when the DC was first established but of course, MF's have increased since then so the figures would need to be adjusted.  If you start a new thread, "Ratio of Enrolled Weeks MF's to DC Points Allotments" or something that you math wizards could make more correct, I'm sure you'll get good participation.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 23, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> There was a thread when the DC was first established but of course, MF's have increased since then so the figures would need to be adjusted.  If you start a new thread, "Ratio of Enrolled Weeks MF's to DC Points Allotments" or something that you math wizards could make more correct, I'm sure you'll get good participation.


Its was Steven's thread, I'll post over there.


----------



## Janette (Feb 23, 2016)

We were a family of 5. Now we are a family of 15. I managed to book 4 units at GO two years ago but we couldn't get together after the little ones were in bed. Last year we rented a 7 bedroom house near N Forest for around $10,000(splitting cost by 4). It was the best family vacation ever. Something like this really would be great for big families.


----------



## jme (Feb 23, 2016)

*28 Pelican Street .....Nice option !!!!!*

RENT THE POINTS and book it.....that's the way to go.

For 50 cents a point, it's not bad for a large dedicated house within a short walking distance to the beach, and I personally like the house a lot. The Old World decor is not so beachy, but it's still attractive, roomy, and very comfortable. I would love it.  

The location is fine....not a problem in the world with that. There are several huge new homes in that area and more will be going up within the next few years, I promise you. I've driven thru there several times.   

Compare the cash outlay ($6,000+) to renting 3 or 4 concurrent units at Grande Ocean, and I believe it's a deal (low estimate of $2500 per unit thru Redweek=$7500-$10,000). And the rooms are bigger, bathrooms nicer, kitchen awesome, "great room" fantastic. 

If you're ever in that area, take a ride thru those quaint narrow little streets----it's actually pretty cool.  Very quiet in that neighborhood, perfect for family gatherings. We'll see how it goes. 


*Let's compare the HOUSE'S proximity to beach vs Marriott's Surfwatch's proximity to beach:*
(Open 2 separate pages and pull up both images side by side, I say it's virtually the same. In fact, due to the small difference in scale of Surfwatch's photo, I think the house is closer to the beach.)

House's proximity to beach:
https://goo.gl/maps/NxewsNUAWMr

Surfwatch's proximity to beach:
https://goo.gl/maps/TjCYjj5jx7R2

If there are more homes similar to this on the horizon, I think it's a wonderful pursuit for the "New" Marriott. 
Only thing I'd like to see different at a "beach destination" would be a larger pool.



(Janette, I was typing my post when you posted yours---didn't see it until mine posted, but you're exactly spot on.....a great way to go.)



.


----------



## dansimms (Feb 23, 2016)

*Love it!*

I love the added diversity for the program!


----------



## Venter (Feb 24, 2016)

I think this will fall right into category of the Ritz owners who are in the DC club. They have points to burn and probably will associate with something more exclusive than spending time with the MVC rif raf.


----------



## Calcio (Feb 25, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> You can bike to Coligney Circle from there, so not a bad location, distance wise.  Being outside a plantation definitely means you have less control of what adjacent homes might look like.
> 
> It is not convenient to use the amenities at Grande Ocean nor Surfwatch.



I know someone who owns a home on the street and it is a very nice neighborhood and a short walk to Coligney.


----------



## tlwmkw (Feb 25, 2016)

Sounds like a nice option. Can you get pictures of the interior and the pool?

JME's mapping shows even more clearly that this house is closer to the beach than most of Grande Ocean's buildings- if you zoom out you can see it all in one view and really only the ocean front buildings are closer.

Someone quoted $3500 for rental of a house like this - that is way lower than the going rate unless it is in winter- I think Janettes quote of $10k is much closer to reality.

tlwmkw


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 25, 2016)

tlwmkw said:


> Sounds like a nice option. Can you get pictures of the interior and the pool?
> 
> JME's mapping shows even more clearly that this house is closer to the beach than most of Grande Ocean's buildings- if you zoom out you can see it all in one view and really only the ocean front buildings are closer.
> 
> ...



Yes, my estimate of 2,500-3500 was much too low, as I was basing it on a friends house in HH that he rents out.  It was before we knew just where this house was and how close to the beach it is (my friend's is much further from the beach) and his is a 4 bedroom.  I agree that a house like this would rent out for much more in high season.  

And Venter, I don't think it has anything to do with not wanting to be around other MVC members or being more exclusive.  The use of a house like this for family reunions or traveling with a big group, with or without kids is much more conducive than booking 2 or 3 2-bedroom Villas at one of the very nice MVC properties in HH.  Yes, it's a lot of points either way, but it's a different vacation experience too.  It's nice to have more options now with MVC as others have also mentioned.


----------



## GreenTea (Feb 25, 2016)

tlwmkw said:


> Sounds like a nice option. Can you get pictures of the interior and the pool?
> 
> JME's mapping shows even more clearly that this house is closer to the beach than most of Grande Ocean's buildings- if you zoom out you can see it all in one view and really only the ocean front buildings are closer.
> 
> ...


the one I posted was next door (or across street?  Adjacent numbers)  It was 10K-ish in summer


----------



## NTP66 (Feb 25, 2016)

Even estimating this house at being $10k/week, there is plenty of competition in the area for Marriott (not that it will affect their ability to rent it out, just saying). It certainly wouldn't be my first option.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 25, 2016)

jme said:


> ... *Let's compare the HOUSE'S proximity to beach vs Marriott's Surfwatch's proximity to beach:*
> (Open 2 separate pages and pull up both images side by side, I say it's virtually the same. In fact, due to the small difference in scale of Surfwatch's photo, I think the house is closer to the beach.)
> 
> House's proximity to beach:
> ...





tlwmkw said:


> ... JME's mapping shows even more clearly that this house is closer to the beach than most of Grande Ocean's buildings- if you zoom out you can see it all in one view and really only the ocean front buildings are closer. ...



I don't understand the point of these comparisons unless you're talking about how many steps it takes to put your feet in the sand?  Regardless of which resort you're talking about, as properties that directly adjoin the beach and are beautifully landscaped each in their own way, they're infinitely more visually-superior than a house on a street in a nice neighborhood of rental homes.  Perception is key and I'd bet that the short walk through one of the resorts beats the short walk through this home's neighborhood any day.

I'm not knocking the neighborhood - it's very nice!  But knowing the difference between the SurfWatch footprint and the nice rental homes neighborhood that's just around the corner, it seems odd to use how many steps it takes to get to the beach as a selling feature when comparing the home to the resorts.


----------



## jme (Feb 25, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't understand the point of these comparisons unless you're talking about how many steps it takes to put your feet in the sand?  Regardless of which resort you're talking about, as properties that directly adjoin the beach and are beautifully landscaped each in their own way, they're infinitely more visually-superior than a house on a street in a nice neighborhood of rental homes.  Perception is key and I'd bet that the short walk through one of the resorts beats the short walk through this home's neighborhood any day.
> 
> I'm not knocking the neighborhood - it's very nice!  But knowing the difference between the SurfWatch footprint and the nice rental homes neighborhood that's just around the corner, it seems odd to use how many steps it takes to get to the beach as a selling feature when comparing the home to the resorts.






I think being in close proximity to the beach is very important for big family outings, especially if there are grandparents present. Steps to the beach do matter. The location of the house in question is quite nice, and walking through a private neighborhood is no problem.  

The intent of my exercise was to show that the house at 28 Pelican St. was NOT FARTHER to the beach than the resorts (rather, it's quite close), and then also to simply give the visual to show that.  

Most families will want to take a walk together, to catch up, so to speak, and altho most of the vacation will be in and around the house, walks on the beach, in groups, will be something everyone desires. Plus the activities in the house-----longer meals, playing games, telling stories, getting reacquainted with extended family members, and in general just hanging out together. 

What landscaping one sees on the way to the beach doesn't much matter for this type of family adventure, altho the resorts do excel in this---it's the sand and surf they want, not the journey. 

The 'house thing' is something that is rather MISSING in the current timeshare or accommodation experience, and now Marriott takes note of that and is inching its way into the door.  They want to have a viable option for that customer too, and it's an attractive venture I think. Good for them. 

(Not to digress, but I like flexibility and innovation, and Marriott has certainly latched onto that concept as they move forward, whether offering homes, retrofitting hotel properties as timeshares, or acquiring boutique hotel properties all over the globe. Sounds more interesting than simply building the cookie-cutter timeshare resorts, especially in and around big cities.)  

As Janette said so well, many like her are already doing the house rental experience, but currently are compelled to seek out independently-owned homes to rent. But she has just illustrated that the need is there, and no doubt there are more Tuggers who will be intrigued by the home rental option as Marriott moves forward.  

So far the cost of Marriott's home on Pelican St. in Hilton Head doesn't seem so prohibitive, especially when several families are participating. But these 'homes of the future' should hopefully remain reasonable and never outrageously priced, so I hope they're listening. 

And.......who's to say it wouldn't work for several TUG couples together too, and not only traditional families?  Now that would be a hoot.




.


----------



## sparty (Mar 4, 2016)

*New HHI Option - Seems similar to Worldmark options*

Discover a New Place to Call Home on Hilton Head Island 

For Owners seeking another option for hosting family and friends on vacation, we’re proud to announce a new opportunity on Hilton Head Island and yet another exciting way to use Vacation Club Points! 

 Chosen especially to accommodate big groups and even bigger vacation dreams, this 4,200-square-foot home on Hilton Head Island is the perfect place to connect with your loved ones. It features 5 bedrooms and 4.5 bathrooms - plus a variety of quality finishes and luxurious amenities, including: 
•Gourmet kitchen with stainless steel appliances
•Hardwood and tile floors
•Stone fireplace
•Private pool with hot tub
•2-car garage
•And more 

During your stay at this vacation home in Forest Beach, you can walk to the beach or to Coligny Plaza and explore more than 60 shops and restaurants, play a round of golf on one of the island’s many courses or stroll along miles of sandy shores. 

 This new offering is the latest addition to the Explorer Collection and is available now to our Executive, Presidential and Chairman's Club Owners.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2016)

GregT said:


> This new offering is the latest addition to the Explorer Collection and is first being introduced to Chairman's Club Owners.





sparty said:


> This new offering is the latest addition to the Explorer Collection and is available now to our Executive, Presidential and Chairman's Club Owners.



So have they expanded this offer to a larger ownership base?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 4, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> So have they expanded this offer to a larger ownership base?



The original email dated Feb 22 said, _"This new offering is the latest addition to the Explorer Collection and is first being introduced to Chairman's Club Owners."_  BUT included in that email was a link to this page which noted, _"For Owners with Executive, Presidential and Chairman’s Club Benefit Level."_  So there was definitely some confusion at roll-out but the latest email seems to have fixed that.


----------



## jme (Mar 4, 2016)

I would love to know the points required for stays during different seasons. I'll be in Hilton Head next week (AGAIN, oh boy, 3rd time this year!!!!) and I'll check into it.  I may call owner services and find out beforehand anyway since I'm very curious. I'll definitely run by the house and check it out, may even take a tour. 

Looks like a real deal for what they quoted as a starting cost in the email (obviously off-season). But then, when is off-season?  HH is crowded all the time!!! January and February are becoming more and more popular, and we personally like it just as much as any other time. The only "slow" times (and that's relative) seem to be specific weeks just before Christmas and around Thanksgiving. 

Anyone who's been to HH during the past two months knows that the island is hopping, and dinner reservations are still necessary at the good spots.


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 5, 2016)

*Points required*

Hi Marty, I posted the points requirements by seasons above...here it is again:

I just spoke to Marriott VC about the HH house. It is available to book now and Fasttr wasn't too far wrong on the peak season points. For the high summer season weeks (I asked starting July 1) it 12,750 points for the week (weekly rentals only). It stays at this level until the week of Aug 19th when it drops to 7,300 points through most of October. The week of Oct 28th it drops again to 5,500 points and in January it is at the lowest rate of 3,600 points. We would definitely consider booking this house at the 7,300 point level for late August, as that's the usual time we vacation at HH. 
Looked at another way, dividing this cost split between 4 or 5 couples would come out to 1,500-1,800 points per couple for the week. 
Really not a bad deal to rent a great house in HH!
I didn't book it yet, but will check to see which of our friends or family would be available later in the summer to join us.


----------



## jme (Mar 5, 2016)

*good option*



Luvtoride said:


> Hi Marty, I posted the points requirements by seasons above...here it is again:
> 
> I just spoke to Marriott VC about the HH house. It is available to book now and Fasttr wasn't too far wrong on the peak season points. For the high summer season weeks (I asked starting July 1) it 12,750 points for the week (weekly rentals only). It stays at this level until the week of Aug 19th when it drops to 7,300 points through most of October. The week of Oct 28th it drops again to 5,500 points and in January it is at the lowest rate of 3,600 points. We would definitely consider booking this house at the 7,300 point level for late August, as that's the usual time we vacation at HH.
> Looked at another way, dividing this cost split between 4 or 5 couples would come out to 1,500-1,800 points per couple for the week.
> ...



Yes, you did post that. 
Thanks, Brian, can't believe I missed it. I've noted those point requirements now, so I appreciate it. I also think it's a good option, and not too unreasonable for several parties to go in together. If 4-5 couples, it could mean a point rental price of $750 - $900 each, and that's awesome for a week in that place. 

Gives another option now for a totally new experience. I could rent ALL the points and then have friends reimburse me for their share----that's how I would work it.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 5, 2016)

Surprised there weren't any pictures of the pool, but the rest of the photos were superb...except for the 20 steps you climb to get in.  

Reminds me of the Destination Club days years ago on tug where several of us, me included, lost money.  I also rented a beautiful VRBO home with pool about 5 years ago for 4 adults and 2 dogs for a great mid-Sept. holiday except the 100+ degree plus humidity.  Early October might be excellent.

Brian


----------

